
Ted Nelson Honoring Douglas Engelbart (2013) - tosh
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FNCCkhADpiw&t=39m10s
======
tosh
transcript: [https://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/12/16/an-homage-to-
dougl...](https://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/12/16/an-homage-to-douglas-
engelbart-and-a-critique-of-the-state-of-tech/)

